

Itty Bitty Apps launches Reveal 1.0.0 - Runtime inspection for iOS apps - theraven
http://www.revealapp.com/?utm_source=hn

======
pugz
I've fallen in love with Reveal.app - as an iOS developer, it's probably the
most useful tool in my workflow. It and AppCode (an alternative IDE by
JetBrains, far superior to Xcode) make me an order of magnitude more
productive than I could otherwise be.

~~~
theraven
Glad to hear you love it. I have been using it relentlessly for iOS 6 -> iOS 7
compatibility issues.

------
esusatyo
Is the license perpetual or will I stop receiving updates after 1 year (or
after Reveal 2.0)?

~~~
theraven
Perpetual for current major version. Will not expire after a year.

------
dmishe
Can you see realtime changes on say custom fonts?

------
Adamj1000
threw my money at them

